# Specialized p1 or p2?



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a 12 hardrock disc 29er in the past couple of months but have found myself riding dirt(I rode dirt/street/park up until I was 16. Im 24 now by the way) more. So ive decided to buy a dj bike because I dont want to beat up my 29er. You guys have any positives or negatives on either model? Does the Shock on the p1 make a difference? is it worth a crap? 

Thanks,

hank


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Front fork on the P.2 is not the best out there, but certainly not the worst. A fork for dirt jumping is just supposed to take the edge off hard hits, not to smooth out the trail. They feel funny to somebody used to plush trail or downhill forks.

The only other difference I see after a quick inspection is the brake. P.1 has a very reliable mechanical disk while the P.2 has a hydraulic. I like hydros, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I'd like the front suspension. I might just buy a p1 and buy a seperate fork for it. I cant find any info really on DJ forks though.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

sowegahippie87 said:


> I think I'd like the front suspension. I might just buy a p1 and buy a seperate fork for it. I cant find any info really on DJ forks though.


Thats not a bad idea. Check on front hub compatability. I think the P.1 has a 3/8 axle. Most aftermarket suspension forks have a 9, 15, or 20mm axle,

like these.
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1, 2 or 3
Rockshox Argyle <---My Favorite
Manitou Circus
Fox 831


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for the info, now I've just got to make the decision. I wish one of my LBS would have these bikes in stock but you have to special order them supposedly.


----------



## SDKbike (Apr 12, 2012)

i Believe the frame is a little different on the p2


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

The P.1 and P.2 are the same frame, it even has the same geometry with the corrected travel on the rigid fork compared to the P.2.

I own the P.1, cannot say enough how much I love that bike.


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you ride alot of dirt? Now I've been reading about the airborne wingman. So its between that and the p1 or p2.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

sowegahippie87 said:


> Do you ride alot of dirt? Now I've been reading about the airborne wingman. So its between that and the p1 or p2.


I just reviewed the Wingman and it should be given a look for those in the market. Here were my thoughts as well as those of a ton of people I let ride it. *WINGMAN REVIEW*


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant decide between the p2, airborne wingman, or this used ns traffic...any pros and cons?


----------



## nobrakesnomistakes (Jul 30, 2012)

Buy the p2, small angle adjustments from the p1 and the "p" models are persistent. They won't break without huge abuse. Good, solid, reliable dirtjumper


----------

